# I cannot connect to my IHome IBT76 BT speaker



## Helpmahhhhh (Jan 18, 2018)

Yesterday it randomly stopped connecting. the colors won't work, there's no sound at all when i slide the on/off switch, and the red light on top of the device (should be on when charging), is on perpetually....... forever...... please help, I use it almost every day!!!


----------

